# Starter System-upgrade by DIY coming



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Reciever: Yamaha RXV-795a
DVD Player: Yamaha DVD S-196
Televison: Sony Trinitron 27"
Speackers: Klipsch Mains--KSF 8.5
Center SC-1
Panasonic Thrusters
SVS Sub PB-13
Protection: APC AV HS15


----------

